# Where to find potassium gluconate in Chapala area?



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions? The local pharmacias and walmart, soriana etc don't carry it. Doctors and Vets can order in Potassium Chloride but not gluconate for some reason. I really don't want to order it from NoB if I can help it.

Are there any health food stores lakeside or in Guad? Or vitamin stores? 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Did you check at GNC?


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I checked the GNC in Guad near the Mega/new Costco and nothing. Lots of potassium chloride but no gluconate. Is there a GNC Lakeside?


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

The guy at the Pasad health store has been great about ordering things. It is across from El Torito in Ajijic. The only other one that I frequent has been Unica at the corner of the Carretera and Colon. There is a homeopathic pharmacy in Chapala, but I can't remember the address...sorry. I think it is on the main road going up to Soriana's.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

aschenputtel said:


> The guy at the Pasad health store has been great about ordering things. It is across from El Torito in Ajijic. The only other one that I frequent has been Unica at the corner of the Carretera and Colon. There is a homeopathic pharmacy in Chapala, but I can't remember the address...sorry. I think it is on the main road going up to Soriana's.


Thank you so much! Will try Pasad Monday, I think I know where it is now that you mention it. I am pretty sure I know the homeopathic place in Chapala and they didn't carry it nor did they think they could order it in.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

aschenputtel said:


> The guy at the Pasad health store has been great about ordering things. It is across from El Torito in Ajijic. The only other one that I frequent has been Unica at the corner of the Carretera and Colon. There is a homeopathic pharmacy in Chapala, but I can't remember the address...sorry. I think it is on the main road going up to Soriana's.


Update- They carry Potassium Citrate which is close enough to use temporarily and are trying to order in the Potassium Gluconate. Thanks for the tip! I also had a 10% off coupon from the Guad paper which was a bonus.


----------

